# INFO NEEDED!!!



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

A buddy of mine just bought a used 03 AC 500 and was just wondering if there was any differance between an 03 and 02? I was wondering because it needs some work and I wanted to download the shop manual for it, but the only one for a 500 is the 2002 manual. Thanks!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it'll be the same.. 
i have the manuals for the 2003 model lineup
I just dont have them uploaded.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Great thanks phree!!:rockn:


----------

